# ER Coding - I am new to  ER coding



## carol ann

I am new to  ER coding.  Can anyone recommend a really good class to attend to learn how to code for ER and especially E&M coding.


----------



## MMaldonado

When I first got started in ER, I went to a Conference offered by ACEP.  American College of Emergency Physicians.  It was great.  Their website has very useful information pertaining to Emergency services for both outpatient and facility.   Hope this helps....

http://acep.org/practres.aspx?id=28754

Maria Maldonado, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-ED


----------



## dentfam

*Me Too*

I am going to start doing ER coding around April and was wondering the same thing.  Could you share any info you may receive and maybe we could help each other out and network.


----------



## srburk

I currently do ER coding in a small hospital.  I would love to have a group that I could network with.  Count Me in.


----------



## ringalls

I am an experienced ER coder.  I coded ER's for four different hospitals in New Hampshire and I know a great deal about the charges from IV and on.  I would like to get involed with a networking group for ED's
Count me in
Thanks
Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald CCS, CPC, FCS, CEMC
rfitzgerld@yahoo.com


----------



## ptrautner

me also, i am hoping to make the switch over to inpatient coding, but e.d. is always good for me to have a great knowledge base in, i am hoping to teach in future and maybe own my own company.


----------



## Rncoder

I am a coder for an er and i also work as RN in the er. Count me in if a group gets together!


----------



## lisamiller1123

*Count me in*

I would also like to be counted in for the ER coding group

Lisa Miller RMA, EMT-B, MLT(ASCP), CPC


----------



## emrick5

Please include me in your group.  I am a beginner in the world of ED Coding and would like any and all knowledge that you can share.


----------



## jimbo1231

*Acep*

ACEP is a good start. They actually have a coding seminar in early June in San Diego. They do that twice a year in pretty nice spots if you can get your managment to pay. Also some of the state chapters do coding seminars.
ED Coding Alert is a pretty good publication. Very good on procedures. They are always having introductory offers.
AAPC now has a separate ED certification. I ordered the practicum. And it is pretty good. Most is written by Dr Gravonsky who is a an ED Coding Guru
Speaking of ED Gurus. If you see a seminar with Caral Edelberg; Todd Thomas; Jim Blakeman; John Stimler DO or Dr.Gravonsky. All are very knowledgeable and present well. One warning, all have slightly different takes on ED coding. But that makes it fun.
I didn't include myself since I'm a GIT (Guru in Training).
But I would be happy to join as well.

Jim( not Blakeman)


----------



## Andrschery

*ER Coding*

I have a total of 8 years coding ER outpatient services but would love to join a group.  Please Count me in.  Any Facility side ED Coders out there I need to some advise.  New to Facility side coding!!!! Please email me at Andrschery@centurytel.net

Cheryl Anderson, LPN, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jccoder

I would also like to be included--I code the Facility, Profee and Infusions/Injections in the ED.


----------



## rodriguj

I too would love to become part of a networking group for ED coding.  I actually manage the ED coding for a group of seven Oregon hospital ED's and I think this is a great idea!  I can be reached at 

Joann.Rodriguez@providence.org


----------



## MishCPC

Count me in for the networking group of ED coders!  I have 8 years of experience in ER pro-fee coding.  I am currently seeking a job, preferrably in ED coding.   So I want to stay in networking and absorb all the coding information while unemployed.  

I can be reached at m.ragsdalecpc@sbcglobal.net


----------



## codingranny

*ER Coding*

I would love to join everyone in this also. I've been coding ER Physican services since August of last year and I always have questions and issues.


----------



## Anna Weaver

*ER coding*

I too would like to be included in this networking opportunity. I code facility services for ER (PRN) as I have changed jobs in the past year, but still do ER when the regular coder is on vacation or behind. Would love to network and get input from others. I like to stay current on this. 
annabweaver@hotmail.com


----------



## LTibbetts

I would also like to be a part of this. I am a coder at a small rural hospital in Maine and do the coding for virtually everything here, although I start every day with ER coding so any added info would be great!


----------



## LTibbetts

Oops..I fogot to give you all my e-mail if there is a networking group to come of this. I have also had about 4-5 years of prof and facility ER coding experience.
It looks like there is plenty of people interested. We just need to know where to start. Let me know if I can be of any help with this.

leslie.tibbetts@bhmh.org


----------



## drdadhichsunil

*Count me in*

Please include me in your group. I am a beginner in the world of ED Coding and would like any and all knowledge that you can share. 
DR DADHICH SUNIL


----------



## JulesofColorado

I am new to ER coding and would be very interested in a networking group also. My email is julesofco@hotmail.com


----------



## gwoodruff

*ER Coding*

If the group starts, please count me in too!  Thanks!


----------



## drdadhichsunil

*HI*

Please include me in your group. I am a beginner in the world of ED Coding and would like any and all knowledge that you can share.


----------



## drsnpatil

Please include me in your group. I am a beginner in the world of ED Coding and would like any and all knowledge that you can share with me also
drpatil1970@gmail.com


----------



## Alta

*was this group ever started?*

Anyone know what happened to the ED group idea?


----------



## cdferraro

*cferraro4827*

I would like to join your group. I am starting the practicum for my CEDC. I need everything I can learn.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

You may find this link helpful......

http://www.ercoder.com/


----------



## Mklaubauf

*Coding for A Surgeon in the ER*

Hi,
When a patient is seen in the ER and the ER Dr. does his exam, then he calls in my surgeon.   My Surgeon does a H&P and then decides to do surgery.  The patient remains an outpatient, never an inpatient.
I want to  make sure that I'm coding the H&P done in the ER correctly.  I thought that only one physcian can bill Emergency Room Codes 99281-99285 
in this case the ER Dr. and then my surgeon would bill either New or Established Office/Outpt. codes 99201-99225 or consult codes 99241-99245 depending if we meet that criteria.   Does this sound correct?  If yes, when would my surgeon ever get to bill the ER codes.
Thank you for your help
Marci Klaubauf, cpc


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Surgeon billing ER codes*

Our surgeons bill the ER codes only when the ER physician doesn't see the patient.  

Occasionally a patient comes in that will definitely be a surgical case, and on the ER physician documentation form we'll see a notation such as "surgery only" ... which means *IN OUR HOSPITAL* ... that the ER doc did *not* see the patient but only a physician from the Surgery Department saw the patient.  In those cases, if the patient isn't admitted to the hospital we'll use the ER codes. 

But for outpatient surgeries, our surgeons *usually* admit the patient to "observation status," so they then use the 99218-99220 codes as per documentation.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## firedoc19

*Count me in*

I have moved from the coder realm into Chargemaster, but E/D coding and billing is always a challenge.  Count me in on any networking that we can do.

Gale.robinson@knoxcommhosp.org


----------



## Coder Bradley

Just wondering if this group ever got started and how do I get in?


----------



## jeanae1005

Please count me in should a networking group get started.  I do the billing for a Free Standing Emergency Room.


----------



## narsenault

*Love the ER*

I have been coding ER's for 2 years. I would love to be apart of this group. Please count me in.
If anyone lives in New England there is a conference this November 2011 at the Massachusetts ACEP in Waltham, MA. I am sure you can find the info on the ACEP website.

Thank you, 

Nicole Arsenault, CPC


----------



## Sueedwards

I love the idea of the ER coding network... This group needs to get started and I would love to be a part of it.  I code for our ER as well and this is a great idea.  

I will start an email/contact list and we can decide what to do from there? or.... keep the conversation going on this forum.  Are we thinking of a newsletter, meetings, etc. ??  

I think starting with at least knowing what states we are from - might be a start.  What do you think?
thanks, Sue


----------



## kristyrodecker

I've been coding emergency medicine for 5 year from home, multiple hospitals in multiple states. I would like to join the group as well........I'm in Ohio


----------



## Sueedwards

Awesome, send me your email.  Thanks, Sue


----------



## nabernhardt

I would like to be a part of this too. I'm from Nebraska and do the ER coding for our hospital. my email is nbernhardt@memorialhealthcenter.org
thanks
Nicole


----------



## kristyrodecker

Sueedwards said:


> Awesome, send me your email.  Thanks, Sue



I sent you an email. 

Thanks


----------



## jsmithfra1

I would be interested in joining the group ,also. I have 3 years ER coding, I return to school full-time to pursue my Associate in HIT. Would like to brush up on my er coding skills on physicians side as well as learn the facility side. I'm from the Missouri area and my email address is  below.

Jackie

sjacqueline1@yahoo.com


----------



## kak6

Count me in also, I am an ED coder currently.


----------



## tuffy1

I would like to join as well.  I have done coding for ER for about 4 years.  Is there anyone out there that also do the charges?  I would like to be part of a group on what you can charge for physician and facility side and what you can't charge.  Is there anyone else out there interested.


----------



## Sueedwards

*ER Coding Group*

Good Morning.
I want to thank everyone for emailing me your email addresses.  I am sorry that I have not gotten back to you sooner, we are at the end of our fiscal year and things are crazy. 

I do want to send out an updated list - and please let me know your thoughts, ideas, or suggestions on where you want this to go.  

Thank You!! 
Susan


----------



## losborn

*Count me in*

I'm an Auditor - count me in as well!  lkosy1@yahoo.com
Thanks!

Lin


----------



## mabauer1

*new coder looking for guidance*

I see that a group is being formed for ER coders.  I graduated in July with my Associate's degree in coding and billing.  I am going to be starting a position as a remote coder and my primary areas will be be ER coding and ancillary coding.  I would love to be part of the ER group so that I may learn from the experienced coders in the group. My contact email is mabauer1@ptd.net.  Thank you.


----------



## Sueedwards

I will be adding to that list.... Then maybe we can start listing our ideas for maybe a newsletter; updates; like a small flyer with just the ER and/or facility information to help us!! 

thanks, Sue


----------



## aclements

Sue I would like to be added to the group. aclements@charter.net

Thank you,
Angie


----------



## REVELLE

I would love to be added to the list also.  I"m in Washington

Thanks Revelle
Lckyldybug106@aol.com


----------



## katrinabgood

Hoping to get added to the list as well!  I do ED coding for a hospital in NJ.

kwright7357@msn.com


----------



## danielle0072000

I am interested as well and have been coding ER's for 6 years, but facility side only. I work in Washington state.

ddyer@peacehealth.org


----------



## debi

Can someone tell me what is a reasonable amount of patients visits to code in one day for a center that sees 120 patients per day?  Urgent care center....


----------



## Sueedwards

Do you mean doing the E/M coding only or the diagnostic coding or both? 
Then it is for both the facility and physician for the urgent care correct?

we have standards on how many E/M's to complete in an hour, which is 8. 
ER diagnostic coding is 15 records in an hour.


----------



## srinivas r sajja

try emuniversity.com/


----------



## NikhilCPC

*Add me please*

Add me please nikhil.jain608@gmail.com


----------



## astamm37@yahoo.com

*Ed coding*

I am new to coding and have been in E.R. coding for about six months, while I have learned alot from my co-workers, it is a never ending process. Please count me in I would love to be part of the group.
THANKS,


----------



## lmbrents@windstream.net

*ED Coding*

Include me in!!  I would like to be part of this group.


----------

